# Correct me if I'm wrong



## Brenda.dunn (Aug 1, 2012)

According to the Ziwi Peak calculator I should feed 1 oz a day to my 4lb girl. Since I'm doing one meal of Origen in the morning I should only give her .5 oz in the evening. This is the schedule we are currently on and I want to make sure I'm not over feeding the ZP. I was giving her 1 oz at one meal till I went back to the calculator cause it looked like a lot. 
I also read on here that I can give her a raw bone 1 or 2 times a week to help with keeping her teeth healthy. When they say raw bone does that mean with the meat still on it? And if it's with the meat, what type of meat and where do you buy these? If I do give her a raw bone 2x a week do I need to cut back on a feeding that day and by how much?
I just want to make sure she is feed right and stays healthy.


----------

